# Mayzie's 7-month pics



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, Mayzie is now 7.5 months old. I wanted to post a few pictures because I love seeing everyone else's pictures. Mayzie's color progression has been a little weird, probably because she lost a lot of hair when she developed mange. This collage shows her face and her side. The big picture is her now, and on the right side, the top 2 pictures are her at 3 months and the bottom right is her from the side now.

ETA: I added her very tiny baby photo that came from the breeder's "for sale" post.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pictures aren't showing, but I hope you get it figured out. We'd love to see Mayzie now. Is she doing well?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, they just showed up! :smile2: Hi, Mayzie! Looking good!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

She's SO cute and I'm SO impressed by your techie abilities! Wish I could get pics right side up and Bowie's ticker ticking! Please don't forget to post the new trick video.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Sheri said:


> Oh, they just showed up! :smile2: Hi, Mayzie! Looking good!


Yes, I had a fit with the pictures; had to resize them. Thank you for being interested in the pics...I LOVE pics of everyone's dogs!! I am so impressed with the way you can get Tucker's hair to lay flat in your pic...Mayzie's would not do that!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> She's SO cute and I'm SO impressed by your techie abilities! Wish I could get pics right side up and Bowie's ticker ticking! Please don't forget to post the new trick video.


Thank you! I will! I have already filmed it...maybe I can get it uploaded tonight!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maysie is as adorable as ever! And it IS so interesting to see what her color is doing. It looks like the roots are very light? 

Tucker's hair can lie out like that because he's an adult dog with a full coat! . I can do that with Kodi's coat, but even Panda, who is 14 1/2 months now, and has never been clipped doesn't have long enough hair to do that yet. That lenght hair takes YEARS! 

I'm looking forward to Maysie's next trick video too!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She is just precious


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> I am so impressed with the way you can get Tucker's hair to lay flat in your pic...Mayzie's would not do that!


Ha! Karen is so right. I have nothing to do with making Tucker's hair lay like that, it is all him and his full coat. All I do is take care of it. :bathbaby:

My Dad says he looks like a fat rug when he lays like that.

How is Mayzie doing, you didn't say?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Mayzie is such a little cutie. Keep posting pics I love to see all the pups too.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Mayzie looks so happy in her most recent photo. Her colouring is beautiful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

krandall said:


> Maysie is as adorable as ever! And it IS so interesting to see what her color is doing. It looks like the roots are very light?
> 
> Tucker's hair can lie out like that because he's an adult dog with a full coat! . I can do that with Kodi's coat, but even Panda, who is 14 1/2 months now, and has never been clipped doesn't have long enough hair to do that yet. That lenght hair takes YEARS!
> 
> I'm looking forward to Maysie's next trick video too!!!


Well, it gives us all something to look forward to, i.e., getting a dog into a beautiful full coat like that!

Yes, the roots are very light! Here's a picture that looks weird because I tried to eliminate red-eye and so she looks kinda wonky, but you can see that the roots are so very light! It will be so much fun to see how she turns out. There are 2 wide swaths on her back that still have black roots and on her face and ears there are black stripes, and still some tan spots on the ear.

And thanks for asking Sheri, Mayzie is doing really well! I need to get her spayed but she had just been through so much that I have postponed it a bit. Plus I had surgery myself...and no, Mayzie did not take it easy one bit on me if anyone is curious, lol. She stole my yarn when I tried to knit and took the ornaments off the tree, and I swear she only learned to potty outside so she could make me get up and down more often!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

She's so cute! So interesting to watch the color changing!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

krandall said:


> ...it IS so interesting to see what her color is doing. It looks like the roots are very light?...I'm looking forward to Maysie's next trick video too!!!


I am posting a picture that is more representative of the changes and her roots. I haven't fiddled with this one on photo editor (no red eyes this time!), so the colors are more accurate.

I am going to re-film the trick video because it seems like I am always in my pajamas when I video! I am going to jeans on for this one, lol!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I just love how some Havanese have such dramatic color changes. Mayzie's adorable!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting! She is precious!!! Oreo will be 7 months on Sunday. It has gone by so fast!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I've always thought Mayzie was adorable. So happy she came through the Maine problems okay.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Everyone on this board is so nice! I am grateful for your comments about Mayzie, and I LOVE seeing all of your dogs too! I feel like I know some of them personally (Oreo went to his home about the same time as Mayzie)! I can't wait to see everyone else's dogs as they grow and change!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Hava Novice said:


> Thanks for posting! She is precious!!! Oreo will be 7 months on Sunday. It has gone by so fast!


Yes it has! Has Oreo's coloring changed much or is he the same beautiful white and brown as in his picture?


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Any trick video success? I also love seeing all the changes in the pups, keep the pics coming please!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Oreo is still brown and white, but most areas that were very dark chocolate are now more milk chocolate. He is going to have some brown ticking on his white body. So far it is really only visible when he is wet in the bath, but his brown "freckles" are definitely growing hair! He was neutered right after Christmas, and did well with it other than hating wearing the "cone of shame". I got him a onezie, and that helped, but he was still licking the fabric in that area, so I bought an inflatable collar which he tolerated pretty well.
Today is his 7 month birthday!!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

You seem to know all the tricks for this Forum. I have tried mulitple times to get a ticker to work, and so far no luck. This time I tried Pita Pata. I am testing it out here, but if it doesn't show up, can you please tell me how to make it work? Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Your ticker looks good. Happy birthday, Mayzie and Oreo! They're both precious! Thanks for posting photos. Looking forward to the trick video.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

What a pretty girl! I love her color, looks silver/gray?


----------

